# Does AIR Music Tech_Loom Compete Right Now ??



## sostenuto (Apr 5, 2017)

Current synths are: Omni2, all NI Komplete10, Spire, Synthmaster 2.8/One, Hybrid3.

Want to 'modernize/expand' and Loom sits at JRRShop __ in AIEP3 Complete Bundle at ~$64, along with some other nice goodies.

How do Loom Users feel today with 'best' prices for Serum or Icarus roughly double? ( ... _BT Phobos is a 'distant, mystical' option  )_

Please treat this inquiry 'independent' of narrow focus on genres, and more on general choice as versatile, user-friendly synth ......


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 6, 2017)

Loom is doing additive synthesis in a subtractive way, so it's most similar to NI Razor in that regard. Of course, works and sounds slightly different, but if you have Razor, you're not obligated to own Loom.


----------



## MillsMixx (Apr 6, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Current synths are: Omni2, all NI Komplete10, Spire, Synthmaster 2.8/One, Hybrid3.
> 
> Want to 'modernize/expand' and Loom sits at JRRShop __ in AIEP3 Complete Bundle at ~$64, along with some other nice goodies.
> 
> ...



I love Loom. Being additive it's a different beast but a lovely one. I don't use it that much but I got it at a super deal bundled with Vacuum & Hybrid. Indeed it's similar to NI Razor and Blade (Rob Papen) but seems softer and more elegant to me. I like it the best. Very clean sharp precise sound. The bell patches are great. Grab that bundle!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 6, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Loom is doing additive synthesis in a subtractive way, so it's most similar to NI Razor in that regard. Of course, works and sounds slightly different, but if you have Razor, you're not obligated to own Loom.


THX, and lots yet to learn with Razor/Reaktor6. With Loom 'modular; structure, was hoping to follow Preset configs to learn even more, and apply to Blocks (in terms of what goes where). Too convoluted ??


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 6, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Current synths are: Omni2, all NI Komplete10, Spire, Synthmaster 2.8/One, Hybrid3.
> 
> Want to 'modernize/expand' and Loom sits at JRRShop __ in AIEP3 Complete Bundle at ~$64, along with some other nice goodies.
> 
> ...


I love your Hyacinth Macaw by the way!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 6, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> I love your Hyacinth Macaw by the way!


Hey!! ... really appreciate your comment ! Very Special girl & so gentle; those huge dark eyes


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 6, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Hey!! ... really appreciate your comment ! Very Special girl & so gentle; those huge dark eyes


My pleasure, and sorry for taking up your thread talking about birds, but birds are secretly a passion of mine. From 2005 to 2011 I've raised around 77 including lovebirds, cockatiels, budgies, amazons, and a cockatoo being very picky who adopted my babies. My aviary was called True Love Aviary. I've also had the pleasure of running seminars and talks about parrot enrichment for bird clubs, parrot societies, and even vet students. I've even had 2 percussion pieces published that were about parrots. Alrighty, back to music!


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 10, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> My pleasure, and sorry for taking up your thread talking about birds, but birds are secretly a passion of mine. From 2005 to 2011 I've raised around 77 including lovebirds, cockatiels, budgies, amazons, and a cockatoo being very picky who adopted my babies. My aviary was called True Love Aviary. I've also had the pleasure of running seminars and talks about parrot enrichment for bird clubs, parrot societies, and even vet students. I've even had 2 percussion pieces published that were about parrots. Alrighty, back to music!



I have a male cockatiel. He's 18 and shows no signs of aging.


----------



## Arbee (Apr 11, 2017)

Loom is not a main synth in my arsenal (Omni, Zebra and Serum are), but it always gets a look in somewhere and surprises me constantly how good it sounds.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 11, 2017)

Arbee said:


> Loom is not a main synth in my arsenal (Omni, Zebra and Serum are), but it always gets a look in somewhere and surprises me constantly how good it sounds.



Your Reply is appreciated .... mainly as it 'gels' my impressions going forward. Have had Omni/Omni2 for years now and all NI (Absynth5, Massive, Razor, et al) ... Spire, Synthmaster2.8/One, Hybrid3.
Just went ahead with Loom , as part of AIR AIEP3 Bundle, and glad to have it.

Remaining 'proven' synths are Serum, Zebra2, maybe (newer) Icarus, but tougher today to invest as they age ....
No question; each adds something, but just not skilled/experienced enough to be confident where each one excels ..... Serum oscillators are great  

THX !


----------



## Arbee (Apr 11, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> ..... Serum oscillators are great
> THX !


I love the pristine sound of Serum and am desperately trying to make some time to get to know it more intimately. I'm convinced there is a whole new world of non-EDM sounds just waiting to pour from it. In my playing around so far, in contrast to Omni/Trilian and Zebra, it seems to make its own sonic space and differentiate itself very clearly alongside samples/orchestral instruments.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 11, 2017)

Arbee said:


> I love the pristine sound of Serum and am desperately trying to make some time to get to know it more intimately. I'm convinced there is a whole new world of non-EDM sounds just waiting to pour from it. In my playing around so far, in contrast to Omni/Trilian and Zebra, it seems to make its own sonic space and differentiate itself very clearly alongside samples/orchestral instruments.



My 'guru' is often PluginGuru (John Lehmkuhl) and his long Livestream, re. synth oscillators, set this in concrete.
Not to say others in the _mix_ were not close, but Serum is magic.

When it comes to Filters, Absynth5 comes up very strong, perhaps not matched over many years? 

Serum rises to top for next acquisition ... with Icarus right there at the wire


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 11, 2017)

Arbee said:


> I love the pristine sound of Serum and am desperately trying to make some time to get to know it more intimately. I'm convinced there is a whole new world of non-EDM sounds just waiting to pour from it. In my playing around so far, in contrast to Omni/Trilian and Zebra, it seems to make its own sonic space and differentiate itself very clearly alongside samples/orchestral instruments.



My 'guru' is often PluginGuru (John Lehmkuhl) and his long Livestream, re. synth oscillators, set this in concrete. 
Not to say others in the _mix_ were not close, but Serum is magic. 

When it comes to Filters, Absynth5 comes up very strong, perhaps not matched over many years? 

In my ..... Serum rises to top for next acquisition ...


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 11, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Your Reply is appreciated .... mainly as it 'gels' my impressions going forward. Have had Omni/Omni2 for years now and all NI (Absynth5, Massive, Razor, et al) ... Spire, Synthmaster2.8/One, Hybrid3.
> *Just went ahead with Loom , as part of AIR AIEP3 Bundle*, and glad to have it.
> 
> Remaining 'proven' synths are Serum, Zebra2, maybe (newer) Icarus, but tougher today to invest as they age ....
> ...



The bundle is worth it. I've messed with the effects. Simple to use. The synths in AIR have some nice presets. Sure their support sucks but there is some nice stuff in that bundle. In my perfect world I would just have Omnisphere (I don't) and learn it like crazy and be done. My list of learning synths gets longer. As with most VSTs there's always one at the top for a while then another takes its place. I'm always impressed with stuff that was made in Reason before Reason 6. People created a lot of stuff with a limited palate. There's also some fine music on youtube with FL users using the 3xOsc.


----------

